# ICB (CCB) 2016



## mohlo (28. Juli 2015)

Neuigkeiten von Carver (Quelle: www.enduro-news.de)
CCB steht vermutlich für Carver Community Bike?!

*Carver präsentiert ICB-Nachfolger: das CCB*


----------



## XLS (29. Dezember 2015)

War heute mal beim XXL ,und bin durch Zufall auf dieses Bike gestoßen. Und fand es für den Preis sehr gelungen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil ? Kaufen kann man das Teil ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (1. Februar 2016)

Würde mich auch über neue Infos zu dem Bike freuen...das CCB 03 ist sicher eine Überlegung wert. Kann man auch weiterhin 2fach am Topmodell fahren?


----------



## neliscott (18. Februar 2016)

Preis Leistung ist es vielen enduros mit net 4 am preis vorn dran überlegen. ..aber wie fährt es?? Gibt es Tests ?


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2016)

13,6kg/ 3k ist ok, jetzt muss nur noch ein paar Tester her.


----------



## arghlol (2. März 2016)

Ich finde es schon faszinierend, dass man keine Informationen bzgl. der veränderten Geometrie findet.
Auf der Carver-Seite ist das Rad überhaupt nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## nimbus_leon (3. März 2016)

Ich finde das Bike wirklich interessant...schade, dass es keine Tests und genauere Daten gibt.


----------



## arghlol (18. März 2016)

Hier wird es sogar mit 160mm Federweg hinten beworben:


----------



## sued893 (19. März 2016)

Paar geo Daten wären echt interessant kann eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. Aus der 170mm Pike werde ich auch nicht so schlau. 

Aber 2600 für die Ausstattung ist echt in Ordung, das bekommt so mancher Versender nicht hin. 
Da sieht man mal was geht wenn kein Bling Bling am Bike ist.


----------



## arghlol (18. April 2016)

Das Rad hat es mittlerweile auf de Carver-Seite geschafft!

Beim Blick auf die Geometrie-Tabelle staune ich ein wenig. Ich weiß nicht wie die mit der folgenden Aussage von der Fahrrad-XXL-Homepage zusammenpasst 


			
				Fahrrad-XXL schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad ist durch die 27,5" Laufräder und den steileren Lenkwinkel wendiger als das ICB.


Quelle




Quelle

Ich mag mein ICB ja wirklich, aber der Laden macht mir Angst


----------



## RobG301 (16. Juni 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Das Rad hat es mittlerweile auf de Carver-Seite geschafft!
> 
> Beim Blick auf die Geometrie-Tabelle staune ich ein wenig. Ich weiß nicht wie die mit der folgenden Aussage von der Fahrrad-XXL-Homepage zusammenpasst
> 
> ...



Ja die Website ist echt für'n Arsch um es mal salopp zu sagen!

Und zu der Bremse: Was ist ein SRAM DB XO? Die findet sich bei SRAM nirgendwo und sieht mir auf den Bildern von den Griffen aus wie eine Guide nur die Scheiben sehen seltsam aus! Hab leider auch keinen XXL der das CCB3 an Lager hat wo ich es mir live angucken könnte, weil wenn ich beim XXL anrufe und frage lesen die auch nur aus der Spec Liste ab. 

Da erkennt ja keiner am Bild den Unterschied zwischen DB5 und Guide Ultimate! 

Für den Preis scheint es mir ein vielversprechendes Bike zu sein! Geo in 50/53 sollte bei 1,99m auch passen!

Nirgendwo kriegste auf jeden Fall die Ausstattung so günstig! Mal abgesehen von der Bremse biste zB beim Focus SAM 1000,- mehr los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (27. Juni 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja die Website ist echt für'n Arsch um es mal salopp zu sagen!
> 
> Und zu der Bremse: Was ist ein SRAM DB XO? Die findet sich bei SRAM nirgendwo und sieht mir auf den Bildern von den Griffen aus wie eine Guide nur die Scheiben sehen seltsam aus! Hab leider auch keinen XXL der das CCB3 an Lager hat wo ich es mir live angucken könnte, weil wenn ich beim XXL anrufe und frage lesen die auch nur aus der Spec Liste ab.
> 
> ...



So Nachtrag: War beim XXL vor Ort und die Bremse ist natürlich keine DB X0 die es nicht gibt sondern eine Guide RSC! Geo ist recht kompakt wie auch schon im Test der Bikesport über das CCB02 geschrieben!

Müsste es mal im Gelände testen können um mehr sagen zu können! Die Bikesport war vom CCB02 recht angetan und meinte dem fehle nur ein 1x11 Antrieb und den hat das 03 ja!

Federweg steigt übrigens zum 03 an! Das hat vorne wie hinten wohl 170! Die kleinen haben 160/160!

Hier übrigens der Bikesport-Test des 02:
http://www.bikesport-magazin.de/Test-Carver-CCB-02
http://www.bikesport-magazin.de/Test-Carver-CCB-02


----------



## arghlol (29. Juni 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Die kleinen haben 160/160!


Hinten haben die alle 170mm Federweg. Der Rahmen ist bei allen gleich.


----------



## RobG301 (29. Juni 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Hinten haben die alle 170mm Federweg. Der Rahmen ist bei allen gleich.



Dann sind die Angaben auf der HP ja endgültig für'n A....


----------

